# Ow!



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

So I've been in a lot of pain since 2:55.I was walking and carrying my umbrella(it was was very comfortable outside but overcast) and swinging the umbrella(a closed small pop out umbrella)without thinking " Maybe I shouldn't swing my umbrella around.".At the bottom of the swing I accidentally let go of the umbrella and hit my ankle so it felt like someone threw it as hard as they could.I have one word: OWWWWWWW!!It was hard to walk for 5 minutes because my ankle and it still hurts really badly even without walking.There is a purple mark where it hit me.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Ok pain, I know that accidentally hitting my ankle with a fast moving metal object is not a good thing,but you don't have to cling to my ankle for 3 hours.


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Sorry to hear. ICE. Ice, compression, elevation. Ice helps so much


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

At noon my ankle stopped hurting unless I walk or touch it.Soaking it in water is what helps most.Ive also used cycles of cold and hot.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Yesterday it only hurt if I walked for 5-10 minutes or more.Today it has only been hurting if I bump it.


----------



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

That is good!


----------

